# .55 Magnum in a 1065?



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

Just obtained a 1065 Machine, and was wondering something - 

Since these things are just STUPIDLY heavy with a 3/4 inch cable in them, I was wondering if there's anything wrong with using a .55 magnum in them. I'll have to change the feed head to one of the adjustable ones, but other than that I can't think of any issues except possibly the drum being too big and risking a bind up inside it. 

I know they also have a .66 magnum, but honestly I've never needed more than a .55 for the type of work I do, so I'd prefer to stick with the lighter cable if I can. It also means I can probably fit around 150ft in there for special jobs if I need to.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Just load it with 850' of 1/4" and you'll be good.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

drain pro said:


> just load it with 850' of 1/4" and you'll be good.



lmao!


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

In all seriousness though the 1065 when it hits a good clog starts to ramp up on the cable and with the standard 3/4" you can stop it pretty easy if needed and then the magnum .66 it reacts totally different and you have to be on your game to stop , if you go to anything smaller it will just be trouble and bent cables.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

If you're worried about the weight sell the heavy bitc* and buy a 300, put the .55 in her and your ready to roll for medium duty service ​


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

I was looking for a 300 for quite awhile, but couldn't find one. Didn't really want to plop down the $2400+ for a new one, and used were like $2000.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

On the older Spartan feeds, you adjust them by moving the spacer plates around on the bottom of the two lower blocks.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

I've got one of the newer feeds I can use with it, so I'm not too worried about that. I'm just not sure if there's any disadvantage to using a .55 in a 1065 compared to a .55 in a 300. Other than the extra 7 inches of width of the 1065, of course. I will get a .66 if I have to, but I'd prefer to save the 40 lbs or so and use the .55 if there's no reason it won't work fine.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

Oh, and according to the Spartan Website, the 1065 is only around 6 lbs heavier than the 300, so as far as I can tell it's only the cable that makes the difference in weight.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Cable makes a huge difference. The 1065 can run 5/8" .66, 11/16 and 3/4" cable. .55 is just a tad to small and will knot up on itself in the drum. If you run 100' of .66 cable it will be 40% lighter than the same machine with steel inner core 3/4 cable. 

Lots of guys like the fact they can put 150' of the .66 cable in the drum but then they lose the weight loss advantage. 

If you never ran double wound cable before, be sure to know this. It builds up torque a lot faster than standard cable. Guys with the standard cable may let the drum spin 10 to 15 times after the cutter gets caught in the blockage to build the torque before the pull on the cable to release the torque. The double wound cable will reach maximum torque in 5 to 7 revolutions of the drum after the cutter gets caught. What happens is guys new to the double wound cable will let the drum spin beyond maximum torque, and kink or break the cable, then come on sites like this stating it is junk.

I ran with .66 cable for years never had any issues enjoyed the lightness of it and the fact it broke through blockages faster than standard 3/4" cable. I use mine till it became to limber to use anymore and buy replacements. Trouble was Spartan was having issues making a proper weld on the double wind at the time, and DCD cable was hit or miss. So I switched back to 3/4" DCD with the steel inner core music wire. 
Now one thing you can do also if you don't mind a little extra work. Only load 50' in the machine when moving it around. Get on the job send the 50' out and if you need more add the next 50' and send it out. If you are like me and start off with small cutters and work your way up, then roll up both 50 footers change cutters and have at it. When you run the last cutter in remove the 50' extension put it away, then roll up the rest. I did this while my back was killing me.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Tounces said:


> Oh, and according to the Spartan Website, the 1065 is only around 6 lbs heavier than the 300, so as far as I can tell it's only the cable that makes the difference in weight.




It's a misprint. It weighs 101lbs, the smaller footprint also many times over saves your azz.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Tounces said:


> I've got one of the newer feeds I can use with it, so I'm not too worried about that. I'm just not sure if there's any disadvantage to using a .55 in a 1065 compared to a .55 in a 300. Other than the extra 7 inches of width of the 1065, of course. I will get a .66 if I have to, but I'd prefer to save the 40 lbs or so and use the .55 if there's no reason it won't work fine.


I Already gave you the reason you seek.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

I've used Double-wound pretty much exclusively for the last couple years. Although I've only ever used .55 in a 300 machine, not .66. Honestly, I love the cable. I prefer fast-torquing, and the worst I'll do every now and then is kink the leader. 

Although I understand loading 50 ft of cable into the drum, I honestly wouldn't do that unless I changed the cable attachments with an adapter. Otherwise it's just too much of a pain to de-link spartan cable on the fly inside of a house. Outside cleanouts aren't very common here.

Also, in the area I am in, a good 90% of jobs are longer than 50 ft. The shortest I could realistically get away with would be 75 ft. I'm just VERY careful when I take the machine down and up stairs. I sit down on the top step, and slowly lower it down while moving down the stairs. It looks a little silly maybe, but it saves my back. If I had outside cleanouts regularly I'd probably just go with a sectional cable, like in Oklahoma City.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

AssTyme said:


> It's a misprint. It weighs 101lbs, the smaller footprint also many times over saves your azz.


Well that freaking sucks. The main reason I went ahead and went with a 1065 is because it supposedly wasn't much heavier. What the hell, that weight has been listed on the website for as long as I've seen it. Do they NEVER plan to freaking correct it or what?


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Tounces said:


> Well that freaking sucks. The main reason I went ahead and went with a 1065 is because it supposedly wasn't much heavier. What the hell, that weight has been listed on the website for as long as I've seen it. Do they NEVER plan to freaking correct it or what?


I know I don't get t either! The first time I ever even touched a spartan 300 was 8 or so years into my experience and it is night and day compared to the 1065/2001. As in, I'll toss around the 300 no problem, the 1065 he'll no!


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Ridgid makes a 3/4" cable with the push button ends like their 5/8. 7/8, and 1 1/4 sectional cables. I also think they are doing it for the 5/8 cable as well.


----------

